# Adding Bupropion to Cymbalta (SNRI)



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Has anyone had any experience adding Bupropion (Wellbutrin/Zyban) to an SNRI like Cymbalta?

I've heard Bupropion is quite commonly added to SSRI's to tackle sexual side effects and to aid concentration/energy. I'm currently on 90mg of Cymbalta, which is great for my depression/anxiety, but there are some mild sexual side effects and some occasional tiredness.

I've been offered other meds for the sexual side effects, but I'm wondering wether a mild psychostimulant like Bupropion might be more beneficial overall?

For those who have experience of this combination (or similar):

How did you go about finding the right dosage? Did you take less of the SNRI to allow for the Wellbutrin, or just add it to your regular dose?

Were the effects imediate?

Did it have a noticable stimulant effect? (more energy, concentration)

What, if any, was the effect on your anxiety/depression?

Thanks in advance


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I should add, I had previously tried SSRI's on their own without good results, yet since norepinephrine was added to the mix things have been good. I have a hunch more norepinephrine + dopamine might be the way to go.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I know almost nothing about medication so I cannot offer advice, really. There used to be some guys around who knew quite a bit. They seem to all be gone now.

Have you tried something new/ different then?


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Lisa said:


> I know almost nothing about medication so I cannot offer advice, really. There used to be some guys around who knew quite a bit. They seem to all be gone now.
> 
> Have you tried something new/ different then?


Yeah I wonder where they went
Probably died from one of their own concoctions or got better


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

CD700 said:


> Yeah I wonder where they went
> Probably died from one of their own concoctions or got better


Rocknroll, Crazymed and Broflovski come to mind


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I think it would be a bad idea. You would be more likely to encounter a hypertensive cyrsis considering wellbutrin long halflife and the addictness of short acting cymbalta. It would take awhile for the wellbutrin to wear if you did encounter a problem. Doubling up on the NRI. Either that or it may not work and be more harmful to the liver.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Lisa said:


> Have you tried something new/ different then?


Thanks Lisa 

Here in Australia Bupropion is usually only prescribed as an aid to quit smoking, but my GP is willing to prescribe it to me once we've tried a few other things first. I've been given some other meds to take care of the sexual side effects, and will be gradually lowering the Cymbalta dose to see if that takes care of some of the tiredness.

I'm mainly interested in the Bupropion for energy/alertness. I found with the SSRI's I've tried that regardless of the dose, there is always a little tiredness.

The Cymbalta is great for the depression, but as I'm sure everybody here knows, how sociable you can be often depends on how much energy you have - as anxiety can really sap your energy quite quickly in social situations.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

if anxiety is your main problem and you have an anxiety disorder other than social anxiety disorder, e.g. generalised anxiety disorder, panic disorder, then you may very well find bupropion quite anxiogenic.

as for whether or not bupropion and duloxetine can be combined - they can. one user above stated hypertensive crisis as a result of combining the two, although that is exceedingly rare - increased blood pressure from combining the two would be rare at therapeutic doses set by the respective pharmaceutical manufacturers. this small study, for example, shows promising results when treating patients suffering from treatment-resistant depression. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16528701


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

CD700 said:


> Yeah I wonder where they went
> Probably died from one of their own concoctions or got better


Most likely they just got banned. Some of them misbehaved at times.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

basuraeuropea said:


> if anxiety is your main problem and you have an anxiety disorder other than social anxiety disorder, e.g. generalised anxiety disorder, panic disorder, then you may very well find bupropion quite anxiogenic.


Thanks for that. It is mainly Social Anxiety and a lack of energy/alertness that is the problem I'm looking to treat.

I've heard Bupropion can have some positive affect on alertness/energy. Has anyone found this to be the case? Or could anyone recommend something else to have a similar effect? (Legal, of course)

Any help much appreciated


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Thanks for that. It is mainly Social Anxiety and a lack of energy/alertness that is the problem I'm looking to treat.
> 
> I've heard Bupropion can have some positive affect on alertness/energy. Has anyone found this to be the case? Or could anyone recommend something else to have a similar effect? (Legal, of course)
> 
> Any help much appreciated


Bupropion did improve my comprehension big time and my ability to pick up on people facial expression. It also decreases imflammation specially in the face. it get rids of a puffy face. Some strength increase I noticed. Just be cafeful with the alcohol. The rebound would cause massive release of adrenaline. Being on 2 NRI that would probably be unpleasant if that happen.

Give it a shot it would be interesting if it worked good for you.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

GotAnxiety said:


> Bupropion did improve my comprehension big time and my ability to pick up on people facial expression. It also decreases imflammation specially in the face. it get rids of a puffy face. Some strength increase I noticed. Just be cafeful with the alcohol. The rebound would cause massive release of adrenaline. Being on 2 NRI that would probably be unpleasant if that happen.
> 
> Give it a shot it would be interesting if it worked good for you.


Thanks for that 

Interesting to hear how it affected you. I don't drink, so the alcohol wouldn't be a problem. I'll be sure to post any success I have.


----------

